# Boots, Boots, Boots



## Blackhorse7 (19 Nov 2004)

I am in the need of some advise for boots.   I am currently using the new wet weather boot that I got surplus.   They are a great fit with ONE pair of socks, but I think they are a touch too heavy.   I am toying with the idea of getting a pair of Hanwag Special Force GTX boots, but they run over $300.   And let me just clarify, I am no longer in, so issue kit is not an option, unless I'm buying it somewhere.


----------



## gun plumber (20 Nov 2004)

Danner Acadia's.Best pair of boots I've ever owned.A bit heavy,not as clunky as the WWB though,but super comfortable.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (20 Nov 2004)

Actually, I had a pair of Acadian's that served me very well.   I didn't take care of them quite as good as I should have however, and they developed a split in the leather, right along a seam.   I am told this cannot be repaired.   I also have a pair of Danner Ft, Lewis boots, but they just don't seem to fit the same way my Acadian's did.


----------



## Yeoman (20 Nov 2004)

I love Danner's as well, but they wouldn't give me a chit for them
I however had the capabilities to get a pair of matterhorn's I had as a chit. they are the same kind that the marine corp use to get issued a few years back for awhile before they got replaced by the marpat boot.
now my feet, knees, and back are pretty much to be garunteed to be screwed for life, I have no arches in my feet (litterally I don't), I get stress fratcures in my feet, and shin splints that are so horrible that just walking they can hurt. so I had to pick a pair of boots that would do the job. there's 8 inch matternhorns are pretty damn good. they cost $300, and are worth every penny. I don't have any of the listed problems as bad as I use to. I've had these boots on my feet for almost every day for six months now, and they still haven't even shown any sign of falling apart. They are very sturdily built. I've barely had any wear on them as well.
The boots are gore-tex, but breathable, and are a vibram soled like the danner's.
Just showing you that there is another choice out there other then danner's, because I know they'll be praised on this board and then some (I mean even I love the boots, but still)
Greg


----------



## gun plumber (20 Nov 2004)

If you still have your danners,maybe the recrafting service offered by the company might be a viable option.Check out thier website-www.Danner.com-and ask them how much,and if it can be done.I would think a split on a seam would be easier to repair than one on the fabric or on the toe cap.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (22 Nov 2004)

What about Magnum Storm's?  I used to wear Magnum Stealths, but I need something a little sturdier.  And they won't be seeing quite the same use as combat issue boots will, but their main use will be outside.  I like the price.... 

Oh, and Danner says that the seam problem I have cannot be repaired (heartbreaking news, because I really do love them, but the price is big).


----------



## zerhash (22 Nov 2004)

ill sell you my gumbi's for $5 lol


----------



## Recce41 (22 Nov 2004)

NOTE
 Starting soon, you will only be able to wear issed foot wear!


----------



## gun plumber (22 Nov 2004)

I guess I'm lucky then, as they are my issued footwear!


----------



## Blackhorse7 (23 Nov 2004)

As in the previous posts, I'm not in anymore.   And while I appreciate the candor, I'm looking for serious advice from real operators, so unless you have something constructive to offer, don't bother posting.   

I'm not trying to be confrontational, I'm just a man that like's to stay on topic.


----------



## gun plumber (23 Nov 2004)

That's crappy to hear about your danners...such a good boot.
Magnums are good boots as well but lack the waterproofness of the more "rugged"style boots out there.Don't chalk them up as a loss though,my buddy swears by them.Another good brand that does'nt get a lot of air time are Rocky brand boots.From what I've read,they're just as high quality as danners,but slightly cheaper.A trip to your local Marks work Wherhouse might be in order to see what they carry.
As well,SIR outfitters out of Winnipeg carry a good selection.You can request a catalog from them,and if your in Edmonton,Wholesale sports is another place to go(My personal Man-mart).


----------



## Blackhorse7 (23 Nov 2004)

I've never seen a pair of Rocky's before.... I'll be sure to look into them.  As for the advice on Marks Work Warehouse, I didn't know that they sold these kinds of boots.  I've always been under the impression that they sold only construction style boots.


----------



## zerhash (23 Nov 2004)

last i checked you are only allowed to wear issued footwear... or have i been lied to?


----------



## gun plumber (23 Nov 2004)

Unless they are perscribed by the MO for an orthodic condition(as mine is the case).Blackhorse7 is not in the CF anymore so he can wear whatever he wants.
Marks Work Wherehouse in Edmonton at the Kingsway mall is where I got mine at.As well ,the Mark's here in Wx also carries a small selection of the most popular brands,so going down and taking a look is the best way to go.
Mail order is'nt bad either,but you have to wait and use a credit card for reasonable fast service.


----------



## zerhash (23 Nov 2004)

it would be nice to wear a different boot though like the magnums
dont the americans get issued that?


----------



## gun plumber (24 Nov 2004)

I'm not sure about what they get issued,but both danners and Materhorns are USMC approved.Wether or not they get them issued is another story.


----------



## CrimsonSeil (24 Nov 2004)

so far from this thread i found the three best brands of boots: Danner Arcadia, Magnum Storm and Magnum Stealth and the Cove Matterhorn series. Anymore?


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Nov 2004)

The way I understand the US system, their initial issue is a generic "black cadillac".  After that, there is a list of approved boot types the troops can buy on their ticket.  They do get a clothing allowance to supplement this, I think...

Chimo, Kat


----------



## noreaga808 (24 Nov 2004)

I've been doing some research on getting myself a pair of new boots for work and found a company called ALTAMA Footwear. Late last year they secured a contract with the US Military to be one of the main suppliers of the GI boots. You can get more details from their website at www.altama.com about their product and history. Has anybody used them and what's your impression of the overall quality?


----------



## Blackhorse7 (24 Nov 2004)

I just checked out Altama's website, and I am not impressed.   I saw nothing on there that said any of the boots were waterproof (Goretex, Sympatex, etc), and the best boots I saw all had the phrase "Mil-spec" attached to them.   You want to replace you're "Mil-spec" boots because they aren't as good as after market boots, and it the exact same reason the Marines have a list of after market boots that they are authorized to wear.

Having said that, I am leaning towards the Magnum Storms.   While my Danner Acadia's have served me faithfully for almost 7 years, they are simply too costly for me to buy a new pair.   But keep in mind that I do not get exposed to the same field condition's that an infanteer to crewman would (not anymore, anyway).   For those still in, the magnums may not be the right choice.


----------



## zerhash (24 Nov 2004)

the cf definately needs to open up to some other boots
the marks just dont cut it and it is injuring our troops
even if it means allowing troops to purchase it on their own or to use a ticket/point system like logistik unicorp


----------



## Eowyn (24 Nov 2004)

gun plumber said:
			
		

> Unless they are perscribed by the MO for an orthodic condition(as mine is the case).



There is another way besides the MO.  I have Danners issued because I can't get the Mark 3s narrow enough, so can get customed boot issued.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (24 Nov 2004)

All the Marks need are a different sole from the get go.  Otherwise its fine IMO.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (24 Nov 2004)

What exactly are the Mark 3's?   Are they the same black caddilac's that I was issued in the early 1990's?   I see a lot of pro's and con's for them on this site as well.   And I agree completely.   The CF should have an issue list, and then an "approved to wear/purchase" list.   I don't think any CF members out there would be buying bright red fleeces or Realtree boots any time soon.   Let's be honest, the average member wants to buy what works, because his issue items usually doesn't cut the mustard.


----------



## Recce41 (24 Nov 2004)

This topic was brought up on another site. I just came for clothing stores with my DVA card. They still will not issue Canvas boots, although my card lists a A under footware. The only boots they will allow now in Gagtown is Corcoran leather sided. Well back to the DVA. I guess, a healthy soldier cannot stay health. 
 The dumb dumb there told me that they could not supply them on a tour. BS, the Americans, Germains, etc. wear the Danners I wear. I also heard that the new Desert boot maybe the Danner desert acadia or that crap from altama. So friend from down south wear them in A Stan and Iraq. They suck. :evil: :tank:


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (24 Nov 2004)

Which suck the danner or the altama?


----------



## Blackhorse7 (24 Nov 2004)

I hope he means the Altama's... I would kill for a pair of Danner Desert Boots.


----------



## Recce41 (24 Nov 2004)

Fellas
 The Altamas, they fall apart. I hope the military foots (HAHA) the bill for the Danners.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (24 Nov 2004)

gun plumber said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about what they get issued,but both danners and Materhorns are USMC approved.Wether or not they get them issued is another story.



These boots WERE approved until Oct. 1st of 2004.  It used to be that any boot a minimum of 8" high that was either all black leather or combination leather/fabric (minimum toe and heel were leather) was authorized for wear.  That meant all the time you'd see Marines with the issued Infantry Combat Boots or Jungle Boots, Danners, Hi-Techs, Rocky's etc.  Not so anymore...

After the debut and fielding of the new Marine Corps Combat Utility Uniform, after Oct. 1st of this year all Marines are required to wear the rough-out mojave olive leather/cordura nylon Marine Infantry Combat Boot or Marine Desert-Jungle Boot manufacturered by either Belleville or Bates.  All black leather, jungle, desert type boots are prohibited for wear, unless you're required to wear a safety toe boot for work, in which case you're still allowed to wear black safety toe boots, for work only though.

Now with that said, Danner and Matterhorn have submitted their own versions of the new Mojave Olive boot that prescribe to Marine Corps standards and are awaiting wear approval by the Marine Corps Permanent Uniform Board.


----------



## excoelis (24 Nov 2004)

Blackhorse7 said:
			
		

> I am in the need of some advise for boots.   I am currently using the new wet weather boot that I got surplus.   They are a great fit with ONE pair of socks, but I think they are a touch too heavy.   I am toying with the idea of getting a pair of Hanwag Special Force GTX boots, but they run over $300.   And let me just clarify, I am no longer in, so issue kit is not an option, unless I'm buying it somewhere.



I wear Danner Acadia in the field and Magnums only for garrison.   I have a pair of the Hanwags Special Forces GTX that I was wearing this year.   I really like the Hanwags.   They have 3/4 shank, goretex, and really good shock absorbtion from a good EVA midsole.   As an MOI I can say that they are the closest I have come to a cross between a mountain boot and an inclement weather field boot.   They break in really fast.   They give better support for heavy load bearing or humping in rugged terrain.   They may seem at bit stiff for just walking, but I don't seem to notice it really.

Good luck in your search.

Recce 41 - Doesn't this seem familiar, eh?


----------



## Recce41 (24 Nov 2004)

Ex
 Yes, I was thinking the same thing. I was talking to a Chief (P) here in Gagetown. They are trying to stop all the different type of boots. One standard! That is why people are in the panic. In Petawawa, I never had a problem. Here in the asshole of the world, well you know. How was PPF? There a rumor going around about a full light Bge. I hope so. It would be nice to jump again. With all the yrs I have it's up to 277$ for J pay.  Was to on the 02 PPF, but posted. Here at the Armour School, no course until I get back to Petawawa.  :evil: :tank:


----------



## excoelis (24 Nov 2004)

What ever happened to 'if the shoe fits........'?

There is still hope for you..........

We can't even fill the goddamn course load from year to year.

If I keep holding my breath for these Light Bde, Tier II, Brown unit, blahblahblah, pipe dreams..........I'm likely to turn blue and keel over.

Oh well.  In for a penny.................


----------



## Recce41 (24 Nov 2004)

The only problem is I'm getting older by the day. I'm 42 and counting. But when I can outrun DP1s. I know I'm still in shape, or they are just not in shape.HAHA.


----------

